# iamaiwhoami - blue



## Svrtnsse (Apr 8, 2015)

Chapter 1 of the audiovisual series BLUE by iamamiwhoami

I'm not sure quite what to think about this. I know I like it, but other than that, I think I may need some time.

The above link goes to a playlist of a total of twelve videos. The first one can't be seen, and the last one is a trailer for all of the other ones. The other ten are the music videos for all of the songs on the album Blue by iamamiwhoami.

Even if this may not be your kind of music, do give it a chance. Some of the imagery in these short films are quite amazing. I have a feeling there is a story of some kind, but I'm not sure I understand it. The videos are all connected though. They belong together and there's a theme that goes through all of them.

Watching it all will probably take about an hour, but I dare say it's time well spent.

Seriously, give this a chance.


Edit: bah, got the thread title wrong. Silly artist for having strange name.


----------

